# Covert Flounder 9/7/09



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Daniel (snatch_it), Ray (konz), and I hit up Johnson's Beach last night. Went on about a 4-hour stroll, but flounder were nowhere to be found. My luck brought Daniel his first ever skunk at gigging :banghead Wouldn't recommend Johnson's Beach right now I guess...

Anyway, thanks guys for bringing me along and here's to next time :letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a long stroll to not get anything. What was the surf like???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The surf was rough so we hit the sound side. Water was a little murky. We did spook two.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We did good in escambia bay last night. Will post pics in another post this pm. Saw lots of little ones, picked up 5 keepers.


----------

